# Umorismo



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

Il senso dell'umorismo è individuale.
Ricordo che mia madre odiava alcuni comici e si sbellicava per altri.
Io uguale.
Mi fa sganasciare Maurizio Battista
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vft0h606c-s[/video]


----------



## ologramma (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso dell'umorismo è individuale.
> Ricordo che mia madre odiava alcuni comici e si sbellicava per altri.
> Io uguale.
> Mi fa sganasciare Maurizio Battista
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vft0h606c-s[/video]


.
forse perchè a noi romani ci definiscono; caciaroni, bonaccioni e compagnoni?
Non tutti ma di me devo dire che le cose dette sopra mi si addicono spesso ,ripetute sia da persone meridionali e sia da settentrionali


----------



## Ross (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso dell'umorismo è individuale.
> Ricordo che mia madre odiava alcuni comici e si sbellicava per altri.
> Io uguale.
> Mi fa sganasciare Maurizio Battista
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vft0h606c-s[/video]


Non so perchè...ma sono sempre stato convinto che l'umorismo romano facesse ridere solo noi romani.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso dell'umorismo è individuale.
> Ricordo che mia madre odiava alcuni comici e si sbellicava per altri.
> Io uguale.
> Mi fa sganasciare Maurizio Battista
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vft0h606c-s[/video]


Io lo adoro..viene in tour anche a Milano ma è già esaurito


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso dell'umorismo è individuale.
> Ricordo che mia madre odiava alcuni comici e si sbellicava per altri.
> Io uguale.
> Mi fa sganasciare Maurizio Battista
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vft0h606c-s[/video]


Boh a me i comici di solito piacciono 
anche Battista o Brignano per dire, come i toscani, i milanesi e i liguri 
preferisco comunque la satira alla comicità pura e semplice


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

Questo quando l'ho visto avevo le lacrime agli occhi

[video=youtube;xy4mnHEzpfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4mnHEzpfM[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2016)

E questo giovanissimo Benigni che improvvisa? Quando far ridere è un'arte..senza copioni

[video=youtube;I_5_FapGC7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_5_FapGC7w[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non so perchè...ma sono sempre stato convinto che l'umorismo romano facesse ridere solo noi romani.


Forse fa ridere solo i milanesi quello milanese? 

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uNKDfXrntEE[/video]


----------



## MariLea (7 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il senso dell'umorismo è individuale.*
> Ricordo che mia madre odiava alcuni comici e si sbellicava per altri.
> Io uguale.
> Mi fa sganasciare Maurizio Battista
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vft0h606c-s[/video]


Proprio vero :up:
Di tutti quelli che avete nominato, l'unico che mi fa sbellicare è Brignano, gli altri... al massimo un sorriso.


----------



## Leda (8 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il senso dell'umorismo è individuale.
> Ricordo che mia madre odiava alcuni comici e si sbellicava per altri.
> Io uguale.
> Mi fa sganasciare Maurizio Battista
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vft0h606c-s[/video]


Perfettamente d'accordo! Anch'io ricordo mia madre con le lacrime agli occhi davanti ai film di Totò e io incredula accanto a lei che non capivo cosa ci fosse da ridere, che a me non strappava nemmeno un sorriso, e anzi avvertivo persino un certo senso di fastidio!

In compenso uno che potrei rivedere in eterno e continuare a ridere come la prima volta è Paolo Migone.

Due sketch su tutti:


[video=youtube;leJRh96-dWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leJRh96-dWw[/video]
[video=youtube;J7JKBaQTwh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7JKBaQTwh4[/video]


[video=youtube;p2gvjQJ6gXs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2gvjQJ6gXs[/video]
[video=youtube;vKSdciSJWv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKSdciSJWv8[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (8 Dicembre 2016)

*....*

per me Milanesi, Torinesi o Abruzzesi, non cambia un granché.. a me affascina l'umorismo che è autoironico, e che (auto)mette a nudo le debolezze umane in genere

loro sono tra i top

[video=youtube;Z0YHLetswcY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0YHLetswcY[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo costruendo una playlist della risata :up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo! Anch'io ricordo mia madre con le lacrime agli occhi davanti ai film di Totò e io incredula accanto a lei che non capivo cosa ci fosse da ridere, che a me non strappava nemmeno un sorriso, e anzi avvertivo persino un certo senso di fastidio!
> 
> In compenso uno che potrei rivedere in eterno e continuare a ridere come la prima volta è Paolo Migone.
> 
> ...


Un altro che adoro
E lo sketch dell'ikea? Io lo so a memoria


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

Mi fate ridere ...vi amo :inlove:


----------



## Leda (9 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un altro che adoro
> E lo sketch dell'ikea? Io lo so a memoria




E' quello della Multipla con l'aria che si scansa per la paura? 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi fate ridere ...vi amo


Molto, molto bene!!! :inlove:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Dicembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo! Anch'io ricordo mia madre con le lacrime agli occhi davanti ai film di Totò e io incredula accanto a lei che non capivo cosa ci fosse da ridere, che a me non strappava nemmeno un sorriso, e anzi avvertivo persino un certo senso di fastidio!
> 
> In compenso uno che potrei rivedere in eterno e continuare a ridere come la prima volta è Paolo Migone.
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Un altro che adoro
> E lo sketch dell'ikea? Io lo so a memoria


Migone è un fenomeno!
Ho cercato inutilmente per mezzora quando parlava dei soldatini. Lo avrò visto 20 volte su Comedy Central. E per 20 volte mi veniva il mal di pancia dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------

